# douche qui part en vrille



## Zareza

Sal'

Textul francez descrie o atmosferă:

Bâtiment insalubre, humidité ambiante, *support de douche qui part en vrille*, mur très fins, personne ne respecte le sommeil d'autrui, pas même le personnel, on entend absolument tout ce qui se passe dans les couloirs et escaliers.  





*vrille *= burghiu, sfredel
*partir en vrille* = dérailler, déraisonner, divaguer, échapper à tout contrôle.

Duș care o ia razna ???


----------



## farscape

Da, ar merge. Sau care iese din țâțână, prea archaic?


----------



## Zareza

Nu neapărat că ar putea fi arhaic... Mă gândeam că *a-și ieși din țâțâni* înseamnă *a se înfuria, a-și pierde cumpătul* și nu are sensul de ne-bun.

Deși când ne înfuriem... deraiem, suntem iraționali, divagăm și pierdem orice control


----------



## farscape

Special am folosit forma cu singular, ieșit din balama, deși nu se vede nici o balama în poză 😎

Cred că până  la urmă, deteriorat sau stricat atârnând șui merge mai bine.


----------



## Curatica

Textul parcă ar descrie viața de astăzi, într-un bloc construit pe vremea odiosului .

Mi se pare că „duș care o ia razna” este o traducere extrem de adecvată. Cuvântul „vrie” există și în limba română și semnifică o mișcare deosebit de periculoasă a unui avion (o cădere aemeănătoare mișcării unui burghiu), care poate conduce la prăbușirea aparatului. Vria poate surveni accidental sau poate fi creată intenționat de pilot ca un exercițiu acrobatic.


----------



## Zareza

Este vorba despre atmosfera unui hotel din Bordeaux (2018). 

*A intra în vrie* era una dintre expresiile pe care le auzeam acasă la început de an școlar... Foarte încurajator !


----------



## bosoleil

Îmi pare să se refere la faptul că partea de jos a suportului dușului e desprinsă, de unde axa nu mai e verticală, ci oblică și capul dușului stă strâmb; deci, oarecum, « en vrille ».


----------

